# How old are you?



## User93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I was just wondering one day. Please dont take this in a rude way, i know thats not a polite question for the ladies, but since you all look so good & flawless, how can we guess? Im *25*. You?


----------



## OohJeannie (Jul 10, 2008)

25


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 10, 2008)

i'll be 24 on monday!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but unfortunately people think i am 16


----------



## n_c (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 26, people say I look 18 though haha I wish.


----------



## OohJeannie (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_i'll be 24 on monday!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but unfortunately people think i am 16
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO Me too!!!! When I walk in Macy's, the salespeople always ask _"Are you old enough to open a Macy's Card?"_ & You only have to be 18


----------



## RaynelleM (Jul 10, 2008)

25 but I still get carded so it's all good


----------



## Hilly (Jul 10, 2008)

25!!!


----------



## seonmi (Jul 10, 2008)

20 ^_^


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 10, 2008)

I've got you all beat - I'm 27!  But I still get carded, thank goodness!!


----------



## Lissa (Jul 10, 2008)

29 - I like to think I look younger haha


----------



## JessieLovesMac (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 23 and kinda happy with how I'm aging hehe and When I get asked for I.D it annoys the hell out of me and when I don't I walk away feeling a little bit disheartened hehe


----------



## pratbc (Jul 10, 2008)

28 and I still get carded for R-rated movies


----------



## Carlyx (Jul 10, 2008)

18, 19 in August


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 10, 2008)

27! I still try to shop in the junior section! haha


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 26 and like some of you I still get carded (even when i try to buy wine at LCBO!)


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 10, 2008)

27 and get told anywhere from 15-21.  Guess being pale and having to stay out of the sun has its merits?


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 10, 2008)

Iam 18, 19 in December 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 10, 2008)

Smarter than I was @ 16
 Wiser than I was @ 18
 Stronger than I was @ 21
 More secure than I was @ 25
 But not able to say 30 and over.

 After all that I'm 27


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 10, 2008)

I just turned 30 last week


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 10, 2008)

i'm 25


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 24.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 19


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 20..


----------



## pat (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 20. I wish I looked younger, people think I'm much older than I really am.


----------



## LittleDevil (Jul 10, 2008)

I am 23 and will be 24 in November.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 10, 2008)

21 on december 22!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 10, 2008)

21, but mistaken for much younger ..... I figure i'll be happy about that in a few years.


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 24, but like to think I'm still 21


----------



## COBI (Jul 10, 2008)

33.  Always happy with the age I'm at, but, of course, being carded at times is always nice.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 20. But I feel like I'm 16 =/


----------



## rbella (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh, why don't you all just suck it!! I'm 35!!!!!!!  Just call me Granny-bella!!!


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 10, 2008)

^^^ I'm rightthere with you Granny-bella!
I'm 35


----------



## SuSana (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Oh, why don't you all just suck it!! I'm 35!!!!!!! Just call me Granny-bella!!!_

 
Hahaha 35 is not old!!

I'm 26


----------



## rbella (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_^^^ I'm rightthere with you Granny-bella!
I'm 35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay!!  Maybe we can retire together?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Hahaha 35 is not old!!

I'm 26 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're too sweet.  Tell that to my aching bones!!!


----------



## SarahAfshar (Jul 10, 2008)

I am 27 years old. I will be 28 in October.


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Yay!! Maybe we can retire together? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, we can live in a house made of MAC boxes


----------



## gore_mon_amour (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 21 years of age ... to turn 22 y/o in a little over two weeks (July 27 = my bday).

I either get people guessing my age to be 15/16 or spot-on at 21. =/


----------



## midnightlouise (Jul 10, 2008)

Don't feel bad jenntoz & rbella, I'm up there with you girls! Oldsters unite!


----------



## rbella (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Yes, we can live in a house made of MAC boxes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahahahhahah!!  That's awesome!  But then we run the risk of being the most expensive house on the block!!  It would be a good way to use up all my boxes.....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 

 
_Don't feel bad jenntoz & rbella, I'm up there with you girls! Oldsters unite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You join right in midnight.  I wouldn't trade my age for the world!!  My looks, maybe, but no my age!!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 20, 21 in September.
Like a lot of others here most people think i'm younger, a lot of people think my 16 year old brother is older than me lol... I guess we've all be blessed with great genes and know how to look after our skin


----------



## .k. (Jul 10, 2008)

just turned 21! whoo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i know its all down hill from there... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 22 years young.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 10, 2008)

Im 21. This is a good age... I think I wanna stay 21 forever!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jul 10, 2008)

I just turned 20 on July 5th!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Oh, why don't you all just suck it!! I'm 35!!!!!!!  Just call me Granny-bella!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_^^^ I'm rightthere with you Granny-bella!
I'm 35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I _knew _I had ya'll beat - I'm 48. 

I am NO Granny - just a sexy momma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good heavens, you could all be my kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE being older, it has some great advantages kids


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey ladies , us youngons have to get or knowledgeable advice somewhere.... Just remember With age Comes wisdom, Beauty  and maybe a bigger Booty ....


----------



## rbella (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





I knew I had ya'll beat - I'm 48. 

I am NO Granny - just a sexy momma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good heavens, you could all be my kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE being older, it has some great advantages kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You *are *one sexy momma!!  However, I do look like a granny!  All those years of tanning did a number on my wrinkles!  Thank God for Botox!!!!!!!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 19 but 20 in 18 days


----------



## xoleaxo (Jul 10, 2008)

im 24.. it's an ok age..


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_You *are *one sexy momma!!  However, I do look like a granny!  All those years of tanning did a number on my wrinkles!  Thank God for Botox!!!!!!!_


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SarahAfshar* 

 
_I am 27 years old. I will be 28 in October._

 
Same exact story


----------



## Lapis (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll be 30 in 3 months


----------



## Kalico (Jul 10, 2008)

8020 days old. 

I only know this because I know a guy who is a weird math whizz and congratulates me on my weird birthdays through e-mail (I wish I had gotten the 7777 day one earlier rather than later, hehe).

In other words, will be 22 on July 26.


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 16


----------



## User93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Oh, why don't you all just suck it!! I'm 35!!!!!!! Just call me Granny-bella!!!_

 
Come on! 35 is nothing at all! Plus you are so damn cool rbella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've seen only your eyes at the fotd but damn your posts are so cool! I wanna be like you at 35! Can i come stay with you sometimes at the macbox house? I will donate my boxes to help building the garage!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





I knew I had ya'll beat - I'm 48. 

I am NO Granny - just a sexy momma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
 are you kidding? I think i've seen pics of you.. OMG 48? Are you even serious?


----------



## brittanymorgan (Jul 10, 2008)

i just turned 19 on the 5th. yay me!


----------



## msmack (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm.... 22!


----------



## mtrimier (Jul 10, 2008)

30 next month.


----------



## rbella (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Come on! 35 is nothing at all! Plus you are so damn cool rbella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've seen only your eyes at the fotd but damn your posts are so cool! I wanna be like you at 35! Can i come stay with you sometimes at the macbox house? I will donate my boxes to help building the garage!_

 
AWWW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is so nice, thank you!  You can stay with me in the MAC house anytime!!  You don't even have to bring your boxes, save them for when you have to build a MAC house of your very own! I think you are very cool also!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_
 are you kidding? I think i've seen pics of you.. OMG 48? Are you even serious?_

 
No kidding. I'll be 49 in 3 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a 28 yr. old son 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rbella rocks...funny as can be


----------



## ColorMeMac (Jul 10, 2008)

16...gee I feel like a kid compared to you guys T__T


----------



## User93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_No kidding. I'll be 49 in 3 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have a 28 yr. old son 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rbella rocks...funny as can be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
she does! she does! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But come on, i smell some cheats here! 48? Come on, i've seen the pics.. thats incredible you look better than that hollywood stars. no lie.


----------



## rbella (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ColorMeMac* 

 
_16...gee I feel like a kid compared to you guys T__T_

 
You should, because you are!!  But, that's not a bad thing.  For instance, I'm so out of touch I have no clue what the hell T__T means.  Is that a face?  I see this all the time.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_she does! she does! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But come on, i smell some cheats here! 48? Come on, i've seen the pics.. thats incredible you look better than that hollywood stars. no lie._

 
She always makes me crack up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, seriously hun!...no cheating no photoshop no botox nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*blushes* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank You most kindly for the generous compliment dear


----------



## rbella (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_No kidding. *I'll be 49 in 3 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a 28 yr. old son 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

rbella rocks...funny as can be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't believe you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You look so dang good! 

Sorry for double posts, my multi-quote click isn't working for some reason...


----------



## crystalado (Jul 10, 2008)

28, but I don't feel a day older than 21...


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 10, 2008)

16 in Sept.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jul 10, 2008)

21, yo! I don't get carded basically ever (and never have been carded much... even at 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Plus, a bunch of my friends forget how old I am and think I'm older (I'm younger than most of them, often by a few years). Hell, even my own father said something about me being a 22 year old the other day! I know that's only a year's difference in that case, but it's my DAD!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 10, 2008)

*****


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 15, 16 in November.


----------



## Cachica (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_I'm 16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah that LOL


----------



## preciouscharm (Jul 10, 2008)

19. It's okai ladies when we're much older we'll still look hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## nunu (Jul 10, 2008)

i'm 22...


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 10, 2008)

I will be 22 in September & the bo will be 27 in Oct. 
Shhh...It's nice having another Libra be your lover!


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll be 19 on Sept. 26


----------



## hr44 (Jul 10, 2008)

24... my favorite number!!!!!

but that will change in November. It's all gooooodddd. =)


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 27


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm 18. But I still have stories...

Once, a kid was getting egged on by his friends to talk to me [I was 16 at the time] and the dude said, "NO! She a grown woman!" I'm like LOL WTF. Cos he was like 8 or something. And last year, when I was 17, some lady guessed me and my Beau's ages at 22 and 25. Wishful thinking. When I was 11, this creepy guy came on to me; at 14, some dudes said I was sexy [wtf I was little you assholes]. And I think when I was...13? A nice looking older guy walked up to me, and asked me how old I was. When I told him, he looked at me again, and walked away. Good guy, he was.


----------



## LM_MAC_MAVEN (Jul 10, 2008)

im 22..23 soonnn!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 10, 2008)

I turned 24 in May


----------



## Celly (Jul 10, 2008)

I am 23 I will be 24 on the 8th of next month.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm celebrating my 21st birthday this October..... for the 3rd time haha


----------



## Monica22 (Jul 10, 2008)

21, Birthday December 2 SOo be 22 This year!!
Some Girl my mom knows said i looked like i was 12 i was like are fucking kidding me that's A BIT YOUNG.. hahah 
Nobodys EVER said i looked 12

I get carded Every now and than!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 11, 2008)

Im only 19


----------



## User93 (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Im only 19_

 
 yay, me too! 

I normally look 19 i believe, though make-up makes me look older sometimes, but look, once i was working at the reception desk at some exposition, and every visitor had to fill the form and get a badge. So most were about 25-40 year old. But then there come 3 teenagers about 14-15 with their filled papers, and they thought they gonna make some fun, so in the name they put "Ch3aR3r CS 1.6". My co-worker was like WTF is that? So i took paper from her, give them back and say "ok, im glad you play counter strike, how go fill it the normal way". They go 3 steps away and i hear them talking "OMG dude she knows counter strike, how come, she's old". haha i was all dressed in white shirt, black skirt, looking official and all. That was hilarious, 14 years old thought im an oldster :/


----------



## animacani (Jul 11, 2008)

Im 15 =P Am I too young to buy MAC?


----------



## reverieinbflat (Jul 11, 2008)

20, but everyone says I look 24.


----------



## littleinkpot (Jul 11, 2008)

27 - 28 in 12 days.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm 26, I will be 27 in September.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 11, 2008)

im 22 married with 1 kid, i feel like im 45, yay pharm school -_- about to give me high blood pressure and diabetes from all the stress, but i look 16, yeah go asian genes, i get carded when i try to buy a rated R movie, and people think my 4 year old is my little sister


----------



## Jot (Jul 11, 2008)

i'm 29


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_I'll be 30 in 3 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ditto to all of this!


----------



## nessa25 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im 26


----------



## Divinity (Jul 11, 2008)

28, but people swear I'm 21.  *Flings hair back*  Thanks for the genes ma and dad!


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm 35. Everyone thinks I'm 22-28. I love it.

I drink tons of water & moisterize


----------



## courtastic (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm 19.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jul 11, 2008)

17,

18 in october


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_28 and I still get carded for R-rated movies_

 

HAHAHA!!! a couple weeks ago my husband and I went to the movies...he paid (he is 25), they asked him how old i was, they seriously made me show my ID..lol..i'm 27....when i was pregnant with my daughter, I always got asked what high school i went to...i was always a little offened at that, oh well..lol


----------



## trammie (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_I'm 20. I wish I looked younger, people think I'm much older than I really am. 




_

 
LoL Me too! I guess its the asian in us. People never know what age we are! Apparantly I've looked in my 20's since high school!

I'll be 21 in May! Yess!


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jul 11, 2008)

eep! Am I too old to be here? lol. I'm 45! People never think I am over 35 though...I could say it's because of my raving good looks, but I think it's more likely because I act like a nut.


----------



## panther27 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm 29,but I get carded at the movie theater for r-rated movies.Everyone thinks I'm between 17 and 22-fine by me lol


----------



## Emmi (Jul 11, 2008)

25..26 in august...arg


----------



## animecute (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm 15. It's funny cause in different situtations I get a vartitey of different ages...

When I'm in uniform people think I'm 10-12 but in normal clothes my body shape shows better and kinda stick out (I'm only B-Cish cup size rofl) but they think I'm a young kid who hit puberty early lawl...depends who you ask. I'm pretty short too <.< Asian genes XD
"Do you want to know the secret to big boobies? I drink Bleach everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" LOL

I don't really wear makeup except to play with on occasions (I don't really know how to apply but it's pretty to have lol)..but makeup makes me look like my age XD

Online some people think I'm 17-21 XD funny lol. I've been mistaken for a doctor before too weee~


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 11, 2008)

28, almost 29, and yes I get carded everywhere


----------



## concertina (Jul 11, 2008)

27; closer to 30 than 20....not sure how I feel about that, yet.


----------



## meland2lilones (Jul 11, 2008)

27...gahh im getting old


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm 20... turning 21 in December.  
I think I look my age, but I have the voice of a 7 year old!  Last month I was visiting my parents and I answered the phone and the person asked if I could "give the phone to my mommy or daddy"  *grumble*


----------



## pinkxsushii (Jul 11, 2008)

19..I get the big shocker face from everybody when I tell them my age haha. Oh and don't get me started with the way I get treated at the MAC counters!


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm 15 but i act like i'm 8 ! Haha just kidding.. only sometimes


----------



## xXmakeupaddictX (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I think I look my age, but I have the voice of a 7 year old! ... I answered the phone and the person asked if I could "give the phone to my mommy or daddy" *grumble*_

 






 Same here! One time someone on the phone asked me if I "already can write?!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nooo, I graduated, but am not able to write...


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 11, 2008)

Will be 22 in September.


----------



## rbella (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xXmakeupaddictX* 

 
_





 Same here! One time someone on the phone asked me if I "already can write?!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nooo, I graduated, but am not able to write...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Oh. My. God.  I have never seen a better avatar!!!!!!!!


----------



## ri0tdorque (Jul 11, 2008)

30

eeekkkk ~ ehh not so bd but I never thought I'd get all happy when people ask for my drivers license


----------



## mona lisa (Jul 11, 2008)

I will be 36 in October but usually am presumed to be between 21 and 29 depending on how I look on a given day. Someone guessed me at 26 the other day: it is how you feel not how old you actually are in years and usually I feel pretty young. (But one annoyance of aging is that aches and pains do not go away as fast as they used to alas: I hope acquired wisdom balances the scale a bit.)


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I've got you all beat - I'm 27!  But I still get carded, thank goodness!!_

 
Pfft, I so got you beat. I'm 23 and I still get charged the kids price at Burger King, which is for kids 12 and under lol.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BarrelOfDonkeys* 

 
_Pfft, I so got you beat. I'm 23 and I still get charged the kids price at Burger King, which is for kids 12 and under lol._

 
*aww lol *

*im 21 and the same thing happens to me .. i went to Denny's with my mom and the lady was like 
" would u like our kids menu too" lmao it was so bad*


----------



## lindas1983 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm 24 but can pass for between 16-18 which I enjoy


----------



## aleksus (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm 18 and I've been told I look a lot older many times


----------



## kokometro (Jul 12, 2008)

I am 42 but I still occasionally get carded.  I can still bring the heat. lol


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 12, 2008)

23, 24 in Oct


----------



## sweetie0716 (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gore_mon_amour* 

 
_I'm 21 years of age ... to turn 22 y/o in a little over two weeks (July 27 = my bday)._

 
I beat ya! I will be 22 on July 23


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fondasaurusrex* 

 
_I'm 15 but i act like i'm 8 ! Haha just kidding.. only sometimes _

 
Me too! Except i'm 16 and act like i'm 5


----------



## Aprilrobin (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm too old for this website maybe.
I'm in my 30s. I guess I look my age, sometimes people think I'm a bit younger.

There's no way in hell I'd shop in the juniors section and I'm ok with that!


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 14, 2008)

i'm 27 with 3 kids a 6, 2 yr old and 3 month old. people think i'm baby sitting even thought they look just like me.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 14, 2008)

heh. I'm 23. I will be 24 in Dec. I'm not sure if I feel old or young. I still get carded at rated R moves and buying cigarettes. The other day I was buying my friend cigarettes and the girl in front of me was buying some too, and she had her ID out ready to give it to the cashier, as did I and I saw her b-day. She had just turned 18 and the lady didn't ask for her ID. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I went up there and asked for the ciggies and she glared at me and said "We don't sell to minors" I handed her my ID and she was like...oh...oops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although, I was buying a bottle of liquor the other day and the guy didn't card me but carded my 28 year old guy friend. That was funny, cept I felt old!!!

I think, and hope I look my age. Although, I get glares because some women at bridal stores think I'm around 15 and I tell them I'm getting married in December. Oh...those are the beeest time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The other day one of my neighbors came over and I answered the door and she wanted to know if I wanted to go over and play with her daughter who is 10. I was like..."...uuh...really? how old do you think I am??" she thought I was 12 or 13. I was like..."nope. 23." 

Maybe in 10 years I will still look 10 years younger!! now *THAT* I will look forward too!


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 15, 2008)

16 going on 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

Except people think I'm older...always have since I was like NINE! The oldest I've ever gotten was 19, and that's when I was 13! 0_o


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 16, 2008)

21.. in august 22


----------



## val-x (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm 16 going on 17 August 1st 90's kid


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 16, 2008)

20 as of a few weeks ago.

when i was younger, people used to think i was so much older. when i met one of my good friends i'd just turned 16 and he thought i was 24 haha. people generally guess around my correct age now. sometimes a bit older.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 16, 2008)

19!!!!
I had someone tell me last week that they can't believe I am older than 16..and this is with makeup????

but then others say I look 24...so age is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 16, 2008)

I am 19, turning 20 this month...Goodbye my teen years, it's been fun. Maybe I can be twenteen?


----------



## bgajon (Jul 16, 2008)

After reading all the posts I started feeling OLD!!! I'm 31. But when people see me with my 9 year old daughter they think I'm her big sister. YAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so grateful that I followed the advise of plastic surgeon, that is a family friend, of not tanning, now I get to see the benefits.


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_After reading all the posts I started feeling OLD!!! I'm 31. But when people see me with my 9 year old daughter they think I'm her big sister. YAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so grateful that I followed the advise of plastic surgeon, that is a family friend, of not tanning, now I get to see the benefits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's the key to ageing nicely, stay out of the sun...and your skin looks perfect so it's worked!


----------



## User93 (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_After reading all the posts I started feeling OLD!!! I'm 31. But when people see me with my 9 year old daughter they think I'm her big sister. YAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so grateful that I followed the advise of plastic surgeon, that is a family friend, of not tanning, now I get to see the benefits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You look great on your avatar! I would never say you're 31!


----------



## Arisone (Jul 17, 2008)

25 going on 26


----------



## User93 (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Maybe I can be twenteen?_

 
twenteen sounds sooo cool! Im 19 aswell :/ I'm seriously considering turning "twenteen". Damn.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 17, 2008)

I am 27. 28 in October.


----------



## rbella (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_twenteen sounds sooo cool! Im 19 aswell :/ I'm seriously considering turning "twenteen". Damn._

 
You would be the cutest "twenteen" in the world!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm seventeen but people say I look older >.<
DO I? I don't think I do ;-;


----------



## melliquor (Jul 20, 2008)

33 but I still look in my 20s


----------



## User93 (Jul 20, 2008)

you know rbella.. i love you!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleDevil* 

 
_I am 23 and will be 24 in November._

 
Me too =)


----------



## kobri (Jul 20, 2008)

29, 30 in October, man alot of October Bimbos!

I get carded alot which helps the self esteem, but when I tell people how old I am... one girl at work the other day was like "omg that is SO old!" and my Dr called me "an old boot". If age ain't nothin but a number, can I just pick the number?


----------



## armedwithwings (Jul 20, 2008)

15! hahaha


----------



## rbella (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_you know rbella.. i love you!_

 
I love you too!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jul 20, 2008)

i'm 21, turning 22 in november and ppl think i'm 16


----------



## Dizzy (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll be 21 in August.  My birthday falls on a Monday and I'll be in a state where I know absolutely nobody.  No good 21st celebration party stories for me, I guess.


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm 22


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_twenteen sounds sooo cool! Im 19 aswell :/ I'm seriously considering turning "twenteen". Damn._

 
My boyfriend is turning twenty at the end of this month. He says he will be holding his second annual 19th birthday bash.


----------



## jaclynashley (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm 13 turning 14 .


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm 17, and people mistake me as being anywhere from 15-20, haha.


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm 20!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 7, 2008)

im 18!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 8, 2008)

I am 28 in 5 days!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 8, 2008)

I am 22!


----------



## moonlit (Sep 8, 2008)

I am 25.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 8, 2008)

Delete


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 8, 2008)

19 woohoo!


----------



## LP_x (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm 24. I've never been asked for ID in my life, which is shocking and annoying considering I've been going clubbing since I was 14!!


----------



## anguria (Sep 8, 2008)

23!


----------



## sarahh604 (Sep 8, 2008)

19, 20 in a month! Yet people think I am between 15-24, and my age is still asked for at movies, even for Sex and The City!


----------



## Sario (Sep 8, 2008)

24 (sometimes 24 going on 8 heheh)


----------



## Rennah (Sep 8, 2008)

I am twenty years young! (going 21 in December.)

I still feel like a kid, though.


----------



## kathweezy (Sep 9, 2008)

im 19!!!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Sep 9, 2008)

33 but in a couple weeks I'll be 34. I feel 16 although my a$$ tends to disagree with me at times and I have to teach it who's boss. I look around 24. I still get carded, if I am dressed in jeans tank and tennis I can easily be mistaken for a teen. That is as long as i keep my mouth shut.


----------



## goldspice (Sep 9, 2008)

i just turned 32... big up's for the 30-something-n-over!  Like they say..30's is the new 20's !


----------



## ladylynn (Sep 9, 2008)

26 and proud to say


----------



## PrincessNicci (Sep 9, 2008)

_16! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## cultofcherrygal (Sep 9, 2008)

Well if I wake up in the morning I will live to see my 34th Birthday! Oh! MY


----------



## kimberly (Sep 10, 2008)

18 woo


----------



## slogirl (Sep 10, 2008)

44!!  but most people think I am in my  early 30's. All I can say is good genes ( I was in the sun all the time and very tan - up until I was 35) . I also  take good care of my skin - I started when I was 13 using Noxzema and now use Philosop hy! for all you younger girls - take good care of your skin!!! it will pay off - when you are older.  My 13 year old finally understands that taking good care of her skin  keeps the zits away - yep she uses Proactive.


----------



## -moonflower- (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm 17


----------



## newagetomatoz (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm 18 but I feel like I look a lot younger because I always get called 'sweetie,' 'honey,' 'dearie,' etc.  I even had someone ask me, "So, how old are you?  Like 12?"  "Umm, I'm 16 (at the time)."

But, whatever, I'm cool with it.  When I'm older, I'll definately appreciate it more.


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Sep 13, 2008)

18  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




People think I look younger tho, but makeup definately helps combat that a bit


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 13, 2008)

17 tomorrow! woot!


----------



## ooshkey (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm 26 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I always get guesses from 17 to 22.


----------



## lara (Sep 15, 2008)

25. 

My birthday passed completely under the radar recently


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 17, 2008)

31. 
I get carded everytime (and now love it), mistaken for a teenager (ha)... only get called ma'am when I've got my kids with me.  

Sunscreen and moisturizer have helped big time.  That and a positive attitude! LOL


----------



## MsButterfli (Sep 17, 2008)

31 as of last week


----------



## BionicWoman (Sep 17, 2008)

33 Baby!...and I LOVE getting Carded!


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 20, 2008)

17 now! 17 and 6 days to be exact!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Sep 21, 2008)

im 19...in person ppl think im wayyy older tho but I dont kno why evrytime I do get carded im surprised b/c normally i dont.... i've had ppl think i was like 25 nd ppl at my high school (2 years ago) that didnt believe i was a real high school student nd I was like what kind of creep do u think i am?!? i dunno i dont think i look old


----------



## cultofcherrygal (Sep 21, 2008)

I just turned 34


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Sep 21, 2008)

25, wow there are a lot of 25 y/o's here!  I thought I was too old for the forum at one point, I feel better now!


----------



## MACaholic21 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm 24...25 in November.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm 21. I'll be 22 on January 14th.


----------



## mac*lover (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic21* 

 
_I'm 24...25 in November._

 
where very close i am 24 will be 25 in October 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel i am getting old , do you fell the same


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 22, 2008)

Listen up you lil Young Snot Nose Ladies...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A True Lady lies about her actual age and weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A Real Man lies about his #@! size and height!      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But since I'm no F'n Lady today....I am 39 and I will be 40 on 11/30


----------



## MzEmo (Sep 22, 2008)

Just turned 19 ... but i feel a lot older


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 22, 2008)

19..I might've replied to this thread when I was 18


----------



## jenavii (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm 20, people always think I'm 15-18, and somehow I'm able to use my 29year old sister's ID to get into 21 n over clubs... muahah


----------



## shea_47 (Sep 22, 2008)

just turned 19, 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Sep 28, 2008)

Im 20 and will be hitting the big 21 in March


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll be 17 in december :3


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm 16 but I'll be 18 October of 2009!  
Then I'll be able to get arrested for real!


----------



## carrieann07 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm 19, I'll be 20 March 7th.

I've always been told I look older than my actual age. People used to think my little sister was my daughter. She's 12. SO yeah I guess I was a mom at 7. =]


----------



## Esme (Sep 28, 2008)

Jeebus, girls, I am 50!!! I should probably slink off to the nursing home now, but....
I think hanging around with people of all ages keeps you young and up-to-date. Even though I have kids (hell, shoes, even) older than many of you, I would like to keep coming here, if y'all don't mind!
Most people guess my age as 35 at the oldest, if that helps. I could just avoid posting my wrinkly old face, I guess! LOL


----------



## Lapis (Sep 29, 2008)

Posting again to say I'm 30!! as of Sat, oh yeah baby!
I've always heard as you get older the sex gets better I'm trying to prove it right.


----------



## Holly (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *civicbabe627* 

 
_I'm 21. I'll be 22 on January 14th. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll be 21 on January 14th


----------



## ciiden (Sep 29, 2008)

23


----------



## ohnna-lee (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Posting again to say I'm 30!! as of Sat, oh yeah baby!
I've always heard as you get older the sex gets better I'm trying to prove it right._

 
Damn straight!


I'm 34 as of Sept 24, the birthday was good, sex was involved. Copious amounts of sake consumed!!!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm 23. 

I feel alot older than I'm supposed to but hey! At least I'm still cute!


----------



## lvelazquez18 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm 23.


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

24 now =]



Sario said:


> 24 (sometimes 24 going on 8 heheh)


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm 19, yet some people refuse to believe I'm older than 15. Ahahah.


----------



## Hilde (Nov 15, 2010)

21 candles


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm 42 but don't feel it.  Makeup keeps us happy


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

Makeup will always keep us YOUNG!!


----------



## TheClara (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm 28, and I don't like it..I feel like I'm 18 or maybe 20.


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 23, 2010)

20!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 23, 2010)

I am 32, look pretty much my age, and there's no way in hell anyone will card me


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 23, 2010)

Im 35 yrs old as of 11/15.


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm 18!


----------



## Beauty11111 (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm 22 .


----------



## dahlingdiva (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm 24 but look younger and always get carded. yea. I feel older but act younger. haha.


----------



## Funtabulous (Nov 24, 2010)

23, but people usually tell me I look much younger (sometimes as young as 16, which I think is a bit far-fetched). I get carded all the time.

  	People usually tell me I 'act' older than I look. One person said I sounded 'educated'! I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 24, 2010)

i'm 26


----------



## Violetsmoke (Nov 24, 2010)

28


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 1, 2010)

28 turning 29 in 2 months


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 1, 2010)

Funtabulous said:


> 23, but people usually tell me I look much younger (sometimes as young as 16, which I think is a bit far-fetched). I get carded all the time.


	Same with me, only I'll be 25 in less than a month.

  	Worst comment I ever got was when I was 20, standing in line at a gas station a guy turned to me and said "are you even old enough to be driving?" Sigh.


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

I turned 20 in August and I already feel old. :/


----------



## Nicala (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm 17 but a lot of people mistake me for 18-20. I look older than I am I guess?


----------



## singer82 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm 28. But a lot of people think I'm either 17-18 or 23-24. I can def live with that


----------



## TallullahLula (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm 19, turning 20 on Jan 4th. So long teen years.


----------



## Aelya (Dec 8, 2010)

19 years old. Soon 20 ! ( 26th december ! ) I don't want say goodbye to my 19 years old


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 4, 2011)

21 and loving it! Everyone is so hung up on age! My 8 year old cousin complains about her hard life and how she wishes she was 5 again. Come on!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm 28 and will turn 29 in Feb. I got ID'd at the Beer Store the day before NYE coz i wasn't wearing makeup. Makeup is good coz it makes me look my age and not 19, lol!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm 23 and loving it  I definitely still get carded, although it was funny the other day - my 27-year-old boyfriend got carded at The Beer Store, but he wasn't carrying ID so I had to buy the beer! And they DIDN'T card me! So bizarre - must have had my teacher look going on


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, I feel ancient!  I just turned 48 years old, but most people think I am in my late 20's or early 30's, which is fine by me!  And I am loving my hauls!


----------



## katred (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm 38. I'm not sure what that's supposed to feel like, but I'm pretty sure that I don't match most people's image of a 38 year-old woman. I keep forgetting my age anyway.


----------



## mercy210 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm 27 & I'll be 28 on 2/10. I definitely don't feel my age (minus a few fine lines here & there) & pretty much no one believes me when I tell them how old I really am. As long as that stays the same I''m fine lol


----------



## RedVelvetX (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm 21.


----------



## Candy Christ (Feb 6, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## User38 (Feb 6, 2011)

just turned *50 ... *AND I LOOK 100


----------



## lojical1 (Feb 6, 2011)

lol, you are hilarious. Royalty always has a such a way with humility.


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm 21, look really young though and still get id'd


----------



## User38 (Feb 11, 2011)

this is a nasty question to ask..lolol.. jk
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I shoulda lied.. lol


----------



## rockin (Feb 11, 2011)

45

  	Where did the years go?


----------



## User38 (Feb 11, 2011)

rockin.. we are all the better and smarter for it.. ha

  	I love being my age.. and quite proud that I have survived this long and still look err.. halfway good.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm 25. I think without makeup I look much younger though, because when I first started my current job I didn't wear makeup to work at all, and everyone thought I was still in high school. :\

  	Or maybe it's because sometimes I still act like I'm 15.


----------



## Romina1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I am 26 but since I started a second course in the university, I like to think I am 19 again, like the first time...


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 17, 2011)

Old enough to drink but not 30.


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm 31. I'm happy to be where I am right now. Definitely doesn't want to look 17 again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
  	Btw, I love the age group diversity in Specktra!


----------

